# Analysis of Multiple Queen Purchases



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you had such a problem with MH queens. I've never had problems like that and really enjoy them.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Specialkayme said:


> Sorry to hear that you had such a problem with MH queens. I've never had problems like that and really enjoy them.


From all accounts MHQ are excellent queens, and I didn't mean to imply otherwise. These queens which I purchased from a migratory beek were some of his best producers from the prior season, from which he was raising replacement queens for this year and also for nucs which he makes up to sell. He sold me the breeder queens at about $20.00 each because he didn't want to use older queens when he migrated north.

The MHQ which was killed on introduction was in a colony which I had purchased which turned out to be (I presume) africanized. I split the colony but the bees were so vicious I could not find the queen to kill, so I just introduced a queen into each split, and of course the split with the AHB queen did not accept the MHQ. 

The second queen I admittedly probably killed working the colony or rather I presume that is what happened. 

And the third queen was eventually supersceeded with a very nice queen.

However, that being said, I did have problems regressing to small cell with the MHQ. 

*I would also welcome others to share their experiences here.*


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

DRUR said:


> However, that being said, I did have problems regressing to small cell with the MHQ. [/B]


That makes me a little concerned. Using MH I was planning on switching to small cell this spring. I've never heard of MH rejecting small cell any more than any other genetics, but would be interested in hearing information about that if anyone has it available.

As far as furthering your analysis, I'm afraid I can't help very much. I usually don't go with 'standard' or 'name brand' queens. I usually order from local individuals near by, or from 'hybrid' genetics. 

However, a few weeks ago I needed an emergency Queen, so ordered from Kona Queen out of Hawaii (Italian genetics). Customer service was excellent, and the queen appears to be doing very well. I needed two queens, one was accepted and is laying already, the other I'm not too sure about. I won't be able to tell you anything more until later in the spring.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I had queening problems this year as well. I initially purchased 3 from a member of the Northern State Queen Breeders - they were marked with the wrong color for 2009 and none were accepted. I understand that that can happen (although it is rare for NONE to be accepted), but what bothered me is that I tried to contact the breeder about it - he never returned my calls after the sale. It made me suspicious.

It sounds like it was also a bad year for Zia. I purchased three queens to replace the non-accepted queens. All were accepted, but one absconded two weeks later. The other two were afflicted with chalkbrood and never built up anything (after months - which included feeding 1:1, both hives had only 3-4 frames of bees and brood and no stores.) Frustrating - but I have gotten good queens from Zia in the past, so I am willing to chalk (no pun intended) it up to just a bad year.

To replace those queens and to get queens for my summer splits I purchased queens from Mike's bees and honey (www.mikesbeesandhoney), an emergency queen from Queen Right colonies, an emergency queen from Dennis Lohman and three queens from Michael Palmer. All were good. The BEST were from Lohman and Palmer (BIG :thumbsup - built up HUGE in a short time period, gentle and healthy. We will see how they overwinter. The weakest of the bunch was the Queen Right - which I would call very average.

Each year, I compile an Excel file of package bee suppliers and queen suppliers, their prices, shipping to my location and my past experiences with them. I am in the process of putting together the 2010 file (all previous years data are included in the file as well). By January or February, I should be complete with prices. If anyone is interested in getting it sent to them, PM me at that time.

Mike


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

NDnewbeek said:


> Each year, I compile an Excel file of package bee suppliers and queen suppliers, their prices, shipping to my location and my past experiences with them. I am in the process of putting together the 2010 file (all previous years data are included in the file as well). By January or February, I should be complete with prices. If anyone is interested in getting it sent to them, PM me at that time.Mike


Mike, thanks for the post. There are a lot of months between now and January/February so please remember to maybe start a thread with the offer then or better yet just post the information here.

Thanks 
Danny


----------

